# When will kittens stop breastfeeding?



## recharged01 (May 26, 2011)

So long story short

- Adopted cat
- Cat suddenly gave birth to 3 kittens (Feb 5th 2011)
- Gave 2 kittens away at 2 months old
- Kept 1 kitten with mother
- Spayed and neutered both
- It's Jun 6th and the kitten is still being nursed!

What's up with that? I'm a little worried. The mom does not like it at all but the kitten is smart and will breastfeed whenever the mom is laying down sleeping. The baby kitten, which is at least 4 months old by now, is perfectly able to eat anything we give him but still relies on breastmilk from time to time. It's at least once a day for no more than a minute each time. Should I even stop this or do you think this will phase out on its own?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Ideally kittens should stay with mom until 12 weeks so...sounds like kitten is still right on track. 

I'm pretty sure even though she appears to be sleeping, mom is aware that something is nursing off her. When she's had enough I'm betting she'll put a stop to it.


----------

